# Enter Taste in Konsole abfragen



## MecH (15. Okt 2009)

hi, hab ein kleines Problem bei der Abfrage der Entertaste, und zwar lese ich mittels 

```
BufferedReader stdIn = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
String input = stdIn.readLine())
```
von der Konsole ein, nur wie überprüfe ich nun ob enter gedrückt wurde?

mfg 
MeCH


----------



## SlaterB (15. Okt 2009)

da du immer nur ganze Zeilen einlesen kannst und mit readLine() das auch genau tust,
bedeutet jedes erfolgreiche readLine() automatisch ein Enter,
wenn der input-String leer ist, wurde zwischendurch auch kein anderes übertragbares Zeichen eingetippt


----------



## The_S (15. Okt 2009)

Wenn readLine() nicht mehr blockiert, wurde Enter gedrückt.


----------

